# Can anyone post Capt Williiams Mirrolure posts



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I had a problem and lost the copy of the several posts that Mike posted frrm his old days and experience lurking around SLP and researching mirrolures.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I am not sure but would assume it got lost a while back when there were problems. It would have been on the tarpon board anyway.

Really great inormation and very generous on his behalf. I've never known another guide be that generous with info. 

Be confident and know you can still catch fish without it.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

*Here they are!*

Do a search at www.texaskayakfisherman.com and put in the words Mirrolure and 51m


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I did find a word document of Mike's Posts where I had pasted his information into one article.
JimD 

CaptMike's posts: 
---I FOUND when I RAN alot of those field test, that things that made alot of since or logic simply DID NOT WORK on the fish of the GALVESTON BAY COMPLEX ,like the remark I gave --""ever seen a clear hot pink mullet """---------SURPRIZINLY ,one of the best lures I FOUND for dity water in our area was the work horse RED AND WHITE 51M11 "'WOODY ""MIRROLURE ,HOWEVER THE RED AND WHITE 51 M 26 WORKS great in very clear water ...FROM 1964 TILL ABOUT 1992 nobody I MEAN NO MAN ALIVE or dead fished SAN LUIS PASS more than I DID ------I RAN alot of the test I RAN in that pass and ALL the waters around that pass .......ONE DAY I was fishing with 3 other fishermen ,who were all bass fishing pros and we were hammering the trout in the two to seven pound class in the surf on 51MR11 .....EVERY NOW AND THEN one of the other men or myself would get bit off ---


WELL ,it did not take long for those two guys to find out that THEM trout DID NOT WANT no 51m26 ,,ALL THEY WANTED was a 51M 11 and IF you did have one ,you were pretty much S O L ----SO ,THERE YOU ARE with the logic -2 different lures ,however the SAME COLORS --one work great and you could not get a bite on the other one........... ---WHAT I LATER FOUND WAS --it was not the colors --IT WAS --the way the colors were broken on the two different lures------------------- 

JIMUH --one day ,once upon a time ,not long long ago I was standing next to this dude ,not a very good fishermen I MIGHT ADD --ANYWAY I was throwing the latest and greatest lures on the market ,I mean ,I had un ALL ..................NETHER the other dude or myself had had a single hit after trying about 10 lures ---THEN this other dude pulls out a lure that I HAVE NOT even seen in about 30 years and says ""CAPT. MIKE, you think they might hit this """""----all the time I'm thinking to myself ,you idiot they ain't goin to eat that historical lure-------------SO ,THIS DUDE throws a pink Bingo to the spot we were fishing and the tiny pink lure went perhaps 5 feet before WAP -----A NINE POUND FOUR OZ. TROPHY TROUT OF A LIFE TIME -----MY ONLY REPLY WAS ----"""HEY DUDE ,you gotta another one of THEM pink bingos in your box ....----------like I said ,you ever seen a fire 

pink mullet



MOST PEOPLE just don't understand ,how the color of WATER and SUNLIGHT can change over the PERIOD of time from dawn to dust,bay to bay and season to season ... and sometimes HOW light even changes at night in certain locals in many different clearities of waters and seasons .....IT'S NOT real important that you UNDERSTAND all this ,I WILL BE the first one to tell you ,that some of this ""light factors "' ---------- "'water clearity factors "'' --------- ""water temprature factors --------- ""season factors ""--AND local factors can get ABIT out in left field for most people ------------but it is a FACT ,that those factors DO 

FIELD TEST REPORTS from the logs the Mirrolure field tests -----BEST COLORS FOR WINTER AND COMBONATION OF COLORS ---area -GALVESTON BAY COMPLEX AND SURF ----NOW ,I'M NOT SAYING you can't catch trout on other colors than the ones I have listed ,*WHAT I'M LISTING HERE are the colors that produced best in the test I RAN . ------best colors WINTER daylight --shades of pearls ,chartruses,whites ,off whites ,bones ----GOLD SIDES or reflectors ---------------------LATER SEASON ,shades of pink ,hot pinks ,clear pinks -GOLD SIDES OR REFLECTORS ----------------------VERY VERY CLEAR WATER ---shades of pearl ,whites ,bones and the color red,,,,,,also clear --SILVER SIDES OR REFLECTOR -------- COLOR times GOOD from DECEMBER 15 TO ARPIL 15 --ALL BAYS AND SURFS of the GALVESTON BAY COMPLEX /CAPT MIKE WILLIAMS*

__________________





EXIST -other WISE all --make that ALL SALTWATER lures would be the color or a MULLET ,SHRIMP OR SHAD --you ever seen a pink mullet.



I AM NOW IN THE PROCESS OF BUILDING A WEB SITE DETICATED TO THis LEGENDARY LURE THAT GOES BACK EARLY SIXTIES TO PRESENT ..I THINK IT WILL BE A VERY IMFORMATIONAL SITE ,PLUS it will have lots of pictures ,some never seen of JAW DROPPING trout take were taken from the sixties to the present time period ...ESPECIALLY the surf down around SAN LUIS PASS in the sixties ,seventies ,eighties and early nighties ...I have lots of pictures of ROOSTER COLLINS and I FISHING TOGETER THERE .....IT ALSO takes in ALL the test I RAN when Iworked for Mirrolure as a field tester WITH COVER QUAILTY PHOTOGRAPHS of giant trout taken from ALL the bays of the GALVESTON BAY COMPLEX AND SURF ----Also ,will have my pictures of wade fishing pictures in the MIRROLURE BROCJURES of that era-SOME ,may find the site to very interesting ,it only took 50 years to produce.



THE NORTH CROSS --CHG ----C stands for chartruse -H stands for HOT -G stands for GOLD ----plain english -a MIRROLURE BODY that has the color HOT CHARTRUSE on the back and belly with a GOLD side plate or reflector ---the LAST numbers on any MIRROLURE --ALWAYS - dictate --the color of a lure and the frist numbers always dictate the series ---CHG is a -COLOR CODE

__________________



WHEN I WAS A MIRROLURE FIELD TESTER I GAVE --ALL- THE LURES THAT WORK IN OUR AREA ""NAMES ""like the ----"""THE NORTH CROSS """ is a 51MRCHG MIRROLURE -the name I GAVE THIS LURE was born from the word NORTH and CROSS------CROSS is a simble of a grave yard or death OR AND where two lines may cross ---THIS LURE IS ""DEADLY"" ON BIG TROUT IN WINTER ------ALSO where two lines cross north and west or ""NORTHWEST ""-----OR in plain english ---THIS LURE IS DEADLY ON BIG TROUT IN THE NORTHWESTER END OF MOST BAYS IN THE WINTER TIME ,ESSPECIALLY AFTER the wind has been out of the NORTH OR NORTHWEST for a day or two ----51MRCHG the ""NORTH CROSS""



GOOD colores FOR WINTER IN CLEAR WATER IS THE COLORS OF RED AND WHITE...THE BEST TWO LURES FOR OUR AREA THAT ARE GOOD PRODUCERS ARE THE WORK HORSE REDHEAD , WHITE BODIED ,SILVER SIDED IS LEGENDARY ""*WOODY "" THE 51MR11 ...ANOTHER RED AND WHITE LURE THAT IS AN EXCELlENT LURE IN WINTER IS THE REDBACK ,WHITE BELLIED ,SILVER SIDED MIRROLURE 51MR26""THE WEST BAY SPECIAL""...THE WORK HORSE ""WOODY "'works well in ALLBAYS and SURFS year round of the GALVESTON BAY COMPLEX ,however the ""WEST BAY SPECIAL ""works best in WEST BAY IN THE CLEARER WATER OF WINTER ...*

__________________



IN TEXAS ,the most common MIRROLURES are the 52 M SERIES which are the lures used when casting from a boat and the 51M SERES which are used when wade fishing ...ONE series you don't hear alot about is a lure used for deeper water work and currents is the 60 M SERIES ------THE 60 M SERIES looks very much like a 52 M ,BUT A 60 M has more weight in the body which allows it to sink much faster ...THE 60M series is an excellent producer of big fish ANYTIME the fish go deep OR are deep after cold fronts ...60M SHP ------60M 11----60M PF ----60M 28----60MCF



ANOTHER MirrOlure you don't hear to much about- that is used for both giant trout and tarpon is the 68M series MirrOlure...The 68 M series looks much like a 52 M series with the line tie in the top of the head and has ALOT MORE weight inside it so it will get down deep and runs deep in strong currents ..The 68M series comes in most of the standard colors ,but this series may be hard to find except at the bigger, better tackle shops like Marburgars or Cut Rate ...





SOME LOCALS are just better for wading at night than others and like in the daytime conditions play a major factor ...ALOT of trout are taken at night on the warming tides of spring ,but some BIGGER fish are taken on nights that produce some of the lowest ,if not the lowest temperatures of the year ...WADING at night under these artic conditions are for the saltiest of salts and can be very dangerous if you don't know what your doing or WHERE were going to plant your next step in total darkness ,in sub 50 degree water ...NOW ,YOU MIGHT THINK this does not happen ,well the fact is ,is happens more than you think ,you just don't hear about it to much --I have done it for years ,both salt and freshwater fishing for big bass ...



O.K., here goes. All of these combos I list are not selected w/ Trophy Trout in mide - just fishing for food.

1. Silver Spoon (Tried & true Nationwide in Bay and Surf)
2. Mirro Lure - Very Sloooow sink w. Black Back & Silver Sides. (Can be used in both shallow flats and the surf. Acceptable Imitation of both Mullet and Pinfish.)
3. 5" Bass Assassins with Gammakatsu Hooks and Lead Worm weights. (Silver Flake w/ a Black back is the color. Good for bay and surf. Relatively weedless.).
4. Speck rig. (One white and the other Chartruese. Good in surf and flats for the smaller trout)



WELL ,THERE ARE NO WRONG ANSWERS HERE ,because the right answer is what YOU have confidence in and without any doubt the classic "'WOODY"" 51MR 11 Mirrolure is a true trout taker and one of most most used color patterns in the world ---HOWEVER to date the plastic BASS ASSASSINS is the most deadly trout lure EVERMADE that could be used on a 365 day basis........ NOW ,with that said -if I HAD to make a rescue package for a person stuck on MATAGORDA ISLAND for 30 days and I could only put one trout lure in that rescue package it would be the most versertile lure ever made by man ,the plain jane "'SILVER SPOON""'...

THE COLORED SPOON --Spoons come bisically in gold or silver ,in some cases one side of the spoon may be colored or in some cases the whole spoon is painted or were painted ..LIKE KENNY said the red and white spoon was a true classic ,as was the chartruse and hot orange .......WHY don't more people throw spoons TODAY is because most fishermen are like a rollin marble in a small boat in 6 foot seas ,which ever side the boat pitches that the side the marble rolls to OR IN OTHER WORDS people throw what they hear about and if they don't hear about a lure alot ,in most cases they SIMPLY don't throw it .------------WILL a red and white spoon catch trout NOW ?-try one sometime,you might be surprized .//////////THE SECOND BIGGEST TROUT I ever saw come out of WEST GALVESTON BAY hit a spoon ....

__________________
*OF ALL,the MirrOlures EVER made one of the BEST that I ever field tested for MirrOlure was and STILL IS the 51 MR SHP ----51 STANDS FOR THE SERIES AND THE 51 SERIES WAS DESIGNED ESSPECIALLY FOR THE WADEFISHERMEN AND WADING .......M simply stands for MirrOlure ..----R stands for RATTLER ,which means this lure has a rattler in it ...*S stands for silver ,which means this lure has a silver side or reflector ..H stands for the word HOTand P stands for the word pink --or in plain english a silver sided hot pink back and bellied MirrOlure with rattlers in it designed for wading---The 51MSHP ""THE TROPHY TROUT KILLER*"" is deadly on big trout esspecially in late winter through early summer ,both bay and surf .....I know of serveral double digit trout that came from the **GALVESTON* *BAY** COMPLEX on the 51MR SHP //////// RATED 5 STAR on the bad to the bone trout list of CLASSIC trout lures ...*

TONY ,it is possible to catch a trout under the lights at night in 54 degree water , in the surf or bay ---BUT for MOST SURF WADERS or pier fishemen I WOULD RECCOMEND THE LATTER DAY TIDES OF MAY ,JUNE ,JULY ,AUGUST AND SEPTEMBER and the early spring ,spring,early summer ,fall and late fall for wading the bay ----THE MIRROLURE is just one TOOL of many use for the bigger trout OR just a plain jane stingger of trout ...HOWEVER I THINK CONFIDENCE IN THE PLUG YOUR THROWING IS A MUST FACTOR WHEN YOU AFTER A BIG TROUT ,BUT REMMEBER YOU CAN ONLY THROW --ONE --lure at a time and you want to throw the BEST LURE you think you have the best shot at catching a big fish ----LIKE MANY THINGS ,there is a time and place for everthing ------------------- FACT -IN THE 1983 FREEZE WE HAMMERED THE TROUT IN THE SURF ON MIRROLURES --I'M TALKIN HAMMERED --AIR TEMPERATURE 26 DEGREES --WATER TEMPERATURE A JAW DROPPING ------44 DEGREES



*Re''******"'the SURF RUNNER* 

​ANOTHER great lure or color pattern for winter "'wades"" is the 51MR51 MirrOlure ,""****** "'the SURF RUNNER.---THIS LURE has a white back and belly with siver sides and also comes with gold sides ,but the gold sided versions may be hard to find ..THIS COLOR PATTERN also works well in the MirrOlure surface runners and walker series ..I KNOW OF SERVERAL GOOD FISH TAKEN ON THIS LURE THIS WEEK on the upper TEXAS COAST ...THE 51M51 MirrOlure ALSO EXCELS IN THE SURF ON clear GREEN INCOMMING TIDES OF LATE SPRING AND EARLY SUMMER ...rated 5 star as a winter BIG TROUT classic...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Old fishing article


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Some old posts from Mike before the board crashed years ago.


----------

